# torn tail



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

one of my guppies has gotten its tail nipped and i was just wondering if there were any tips on how to get it to grow back more quickly?
thanks


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

The best way is to keep them safe from other menace... like away from the fin nippers. In this case the betta 
Well and for better way to improve, I dunno, others may come and help!
Hope he;ll be k


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

thank you! im sure he will be fine


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

there is medication u can use. I'm not sure of brands though. I know people who use a product called Melafix to heal their bettas fins


----------

